

Tell HN: Ajax-Gist - A web-service that makes GitHub Gists accessible via Ajax - aarongough

http://ajax-gist.com/<p>I built this on Saturday night as part of the infrastructure that will be used in the new version of ReadMyCode.org<p>I warmly welcome any feedback or bug reports, either in comments here or via email: aaron@aarongough.com<p>The code for the service is open-source and is designed to be run with zero setup on Heroku. So if you need access to a service that can support a higher load level simply launch your own version in less than 5 minutes!
http://github.com/aarongough/ajax-gist
======
aarongough
Clickable link: <http://ajax-gist.com/>

